# لماذا لا استطيع التحميل



## salah_design (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوتي لا اعلم هل المشكلة لدى الكل ام انني اعاني من مشكله فقد حاولت اضافة اكثر من موضوع ولم استطع 
فمن لدية اجواب فلا يبخل علي







الان تم التحميل


----------



## kad8 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
تسلم ايدك اخي صلاح
عندي اقتراح لك ان لا تترك مساحة كبيرة ملساء
لو جعلت سطح الدائرة غير املس ربما تكون اجمل عند التنفيذ والدهان

مجرد وجهة نظر

اما بخصوص عدم التحميل اعمل اعادة تشغيل للجهاز او غير المتصفح
والله يسهل عليك


----------



## salah_design (22 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> ما شاء الله
> تسلم ايدك اخي صلاح
> عندي اقتراح لك ان لا تترك مساحة كبيرة ملساء
> لو جعلت سطح الدائرة غير املس ربما تكون اجمل عند التنفيذ والدهان
> ...


وجهة نظرك اخي محل الاهتمام والتقدير 
واشكر لك مرورك 
تقبل تحياتي 
اتمنى ان تكون رسالتي قد وصلتك


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل رائع اخى صلاح


----------



## حسن-12 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل والله قمة ربي يحفظك


----------



## salah_design (23 ديسمبر 2010)

حسن-12 قال:


> عمل والله قمة ربي يحفظك


جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
واشكر لك مرورك


----------



## salah_design (23 ديسمبر 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> عمل رائع اخى صلاح


اشكرك اخي محمد
تقبل تحياتي


----------

